# trip report royal oak-ann arbor rt yesterday



## white rabbitt (Oct 6, 2012)

i took the morning wolverine from royak oak to ann arbor

we left at 605am boarded got my bisiness class seat

they took our tickets gave us a ny times and told us

when they got to derborn that we could get a drink

the snack bar guy made the worst tasteing coffee on the planet

lol cant complain it was free lol got to ann arbor on time

hung out on campus all day returned to amtrak for my 6pm train to royal oak

station agent announced that the wolverine had a problum and would

depart till 8 pm 2 hours late everyone was waiting station was packed

at 8pm we boarded finely getting to royal oak at 930 pm

a fun trip plan to go back to ann arbor again soon


----------



## Shortline (Oct 6, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> i took the morning wolverine from royak oak to ann arbor
> 
> we left at 605am boarded got my bisiness class seat
> 
> ...



I agree, I'm not a fan of Am-Coffee either, usually not so great....

By the way, you're a regular, why not stop by the "who in the world are you" thread and post about you!


----------



## henryj (Oct 6, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> i took the morning wolverine from royak oak to ann arbor
> 
> we left at 605am boarded got my bisiness class seat
> 
> ...


Next time your in Ann Arbor, check and see if they have a remedial english and spelling class you can sign up for. Other than no punctuation, it's business......dearborn..........can't.............and problem for starters.


----------



## coachseats (Oct 6, 2012)

I read this board for train information and trip reports, not to criticize other people. Thank you wabbitt for an interesting report.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree. Let's try to keep this thread civil!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 6, 2012)

Henry, wabbitt has come a long way. We've had this discussion already, a long time ago, and he uses spellcheck and such as often as possible now. His spelling is 90% better than it used to be, and I enjoy reading his posts.

Wabbitt - what did you do on campus? I used to live in Ann Arbor, and I really miss walking around the Diag. Did you feed any squirrels?  They're super spoiled. They never took carrots from me, but they always loved french fries.


----------



## henryj (Oct 6, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Henry, wabbitt has come a long way. We've had this discussion already, a long time ago, and he uses spellcheck and such as often as possible now. His spelling is 90% better than it used to be, and I enjoy reading his posts.
> 
> Wabbitt - what did you do on campus? I used to live in Ann Arbor, and I really miss walking around the Diag. Did you feed any squirrels?  They're super spoiled. They never took carrots from me, but they always loved french fries.


Thanks Sorcha. I miss spell words sometimes also, usually I just miss type. It was just so blatant I had to comment. Sorry. Really no offense please. In enjoyed reading the report.


----------



## white rabbitt (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> Henry, wabbitt has come a long way. We've had this discussion already, a long time ago, and he uses spellcheck and such as often as possible now. His spelling is 90% better than it used to be, and I enjoy reading his posts.
> 
> Wabbitt - what did you do on campus? I used to live in Ann Arbor, and I really miss walking around the Diag. Did you feed any squirrels?  They're super spoiled. They never took carrots from me, but they always loved french fries.


 sorcha i went to the bentley historical library to re,search back issues of the michigan daily from 1968

and to eat lunch in the michigan union, they had a wendy's there i had some chilli, i waited 45 minites for a ann arbor bus to take me to amtrak not to bad, i did not want to walk lol


----------



## edding (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm very jealous. I'd love to be able to do that. And doing historical research into the Michigan Daily for 1968. Thanks for making me feel VERY old -- 1968 was my freshman year at Michigan. One great memory was watching the final game of the Series in the lounge of Alice Lloyd Hall ( couldn't have tv's in your dorm room). I can still see in my mind's eye Northrup's triple going over Curt Flood's head. Go Tigers & Go Blue!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the buildings at UM. The Law Quad is one of my favorite places to take pictures.


----------



## white rabbitt (Oct 8, 2012)

edding said:


> I'm very jealous. I'd love to be able to do that. And doing historical research into the Michigan Daily for 1968. Thanks for making me feel VERY old -- 1968 was my freshman year at Michigan. One great memory was watching the final game of the Series in the lounge of Alice Lloyd Hall ( couldn't have tv's in your dorm room). I can still see in my mind's eye Northrup's triple going over Curt Flood's head. Go Tigers & Go Blue!


edding what dorm were u in i have a ton of friends who were at u of m in 68


----------



## edding (Oct 8, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> edding said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very jealous. I'd love to be able to do that. And doing historical research into the Michigan Daily for 1968. Thanks for making me feel VERY old -- 1968 was my freshman year at Michigan. One great memory was watching the final game of the Series in the lounge of Alice Lloyd Hall ( couldn't have tv's in your dorm room). I can still see in my mind's eye Northrup's triple going over Curt Flood's head. Go Tigers & Go Blue!
> ...


Alice Lloyd Hall. Is it still there? And to bring this back to trains, is there still a restaurant in the Ann Arbor Train Station? When I was there it was ( or maybe it was after), it was the Gandy Dancer. I used to take the train into Michigan Central before Amtrak. I also knew people that worked at Wayne but lived in Ann Arbor and commuted by train. Ed


----------



## white rabbitt (Oct 8, 2012)

edding said:


> wabbitt said:
> 
> 
> > edding said:
> ...


edding no the new depot is next door to the old depot and all they got is michines for candy and chips


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2012)

The Gandy Dancer is still open. It's in the old train depot. The new depot is just down the block a tiny bit.

http://www.muer.com/gandy-dancer/index.asp


----------



## white rabbitt (Oct 8, 2012)

sorcha hi i will probuly make more amtrak trips to A square

a great way to spend a afternoon maybee go to the arb

or go to the ugli or the gild house


----------



## edding (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> The Gandy Dancer is still open. It's in the old train depot. The new depot is just down the block a tiny bit.
> 
> http://www.muer.com/gandy-dancer/index.asp


Good to hear. Always liked that restaurant. It was one of the first restaurants in Michigan to have a cape cod style shore dinner ( in a bucket, if I remember). But my all-time favorite restaurant growing up, of course, was Joe Muer's. Lots of memories!


----------



## thully (Oct 10, 2012)

Good to hear you had a good little trip! Did you get around using the buses, and did that work OK? I used to live in Ann Arbor (and went to U-M), and it's definitely an interesting place to be, particularly around campus. Nice how the schedule works for day trips there from Royal Oak (or any other Metro Detroit station, for that matter) - I know of people who have used the Wolverine to commute to Ann Arbor in much the same way.

I'll be back around that way come December (though I'll be arriving/departing from JXN, I'll likely go to Ann Arbor at least once) - will be nice to be back in the area and ride the Wolverine again! I definitely miss it, though I do like San Diego (the weather is nice, and I'm definitely beginning to really appreciate the Surfliner...)


----------

